# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Читалка.

## nats

Много читал в интернете об электронных книгах. Появилось желание приобрести. Да вот выбрать и разобраться в многообразии очень трудно. Модельный ряд как и количество технологий очень много.  Если есть счастливые обладатели электронных книг, подскажите как правильно выбрать? Какой фирмы читалки лучше? Ну и конечно, чтобы цена не сильно кусалась.

----------


## Sanych

Вам сюда - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Valerija

Купила летом Киндл амазоновский 3-тий, пока очень довольна. Вот такой [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Впечатлило колличество часов тогда, которое может он работать без подзарядки. Очень удобно читать книжки в пдф. Ещё можно новости на нём просматривать свободно по нету. Другие книжки не пробовала, купила этот поскольку говорили все знакомые, да и Амазон вроде солидная контора.

----------


## Sanych

Тему нужно перенести, а книжки мне больше всего нравиться в fb2 формате читать.

----------

